# Mac OS X Tiger auf meinem Win.PC?



## KooF (19. Januar 2005)

Ich würd mir gern das B-Programm Tiger von Apple kaufen. Aber jetzt hab ich eine Frage. Kann ich das auf meinem Pentium 4 2.66GH Computer zum laufen bringen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Mac OS laeuft meines Wissens nach nur auf Mac's.
Hab noch nie von 'nem Mac OS auf 'nem normalen PC gehoert.
Das Problem dabei wird dann wohl die Prozessorarchitektur sein, da in 'nem Apple 'n PowerPC steckt, welcher nicht zu einem x86-Prozessor kompatibel ist.

Falls ich mich irre waere Korrektur nett.

Falls Du von Windows wegwillst solltest Du vielleicht mal ueber Linux oder eines der BSDs (FreeBSD, OpenBSD, ...) nachdenken.
Da unter Mac OS X mittlerweile auch eine Art Unix liegt ist das also garnicht mehr so verschieden.
Und grafische Oberflaechen gibt es fuer die genannten Systeme ja auch wie Sand am Meer (mindestens!)


----------



## KooF (19. Januar 2005)

ok aber ich hab gehört das es emulatoren gibt die es sogar möglich machen das b-prog "tiger" (das neueste) auf einem normalen prozessor zum laufen bringen. ich hab schon mal so ein emultionsprog runtergeladen aber das war auf english und ziemlich kompliziert. jetzt wollt ich wissen ob es jemanden gibt der vielleicht sowas kennt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Also, es gibt sicher einen Mac-Emulator. Weiss aber jetzt grad keinen.
Das Problem ist, dass das nur 'ne virtuelle Maschine ist, soll heissen, dass Du das Betriebssystem unter einem anderen Betriebssystem ausfuehrst, was dann 'ne Menge Power braucht und auch nicht wirklich Sinn macht.

Aber Du wirst Mac OS nicht direkt booten koennen. Nur mittels einem Emulator unter Linux oder Windows im Fenster laufen lassen koennen.


----------



## kurtparis (19. Januar 2005)

1. Tiger ist nicht dass aktuelle System sondern das zukünftige (etwa mitte 2005)
2. Inzwischen gibt's für umsteiger einen "billig-Mac" (Mac-mini ab 499 €) ist wohl eine sinnvollere und zudem preiswerte lösung um vom Super-Apple-System zu profitien..


----------



## KooF (19. Januar 2005)

tja das tiger ist sicher das aktuellste. Ein kollege von mir, denn ich ab und zu treffe, hat und arbeitet schon damit.


----------



## berndruhm (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Tiger gibt es bisher als Vorab-Version für Entwickler. Tiger ist Version 10.4. Aktuell ist Version 10.3.x.
Eine Emulation für Mac ist unter http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/ zu finden. Ich habe keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht, ich habe lediglich gehört, dass die Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu einem echtem Mac eher langsam sein soll. 
Das MAC OSX direkt auf einem PC laufenzu lassen, d.h. ohne eine Emulation, ist nicht möglich. Dies liegt an den unterschiedlichen Prozessorarchitekturen. (dies ist hier schon ein paarmal diskutiert worden).

gruss
Bernd


----------



## CyTreX (20. Januar 2005)

berndruhm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Emulation für Mac ist unter http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/ zu finden. Ich habe keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht, ich habe lediglich gehört, dass die Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu einem echtem Mac eher langsam sein soll.



Ich habe PerPC mal bei einem Freund auf nem P4 getestet. Allein die Installation von OS X hat Stunden gedauert. Arbeiten ist mit diesem Emulator nicht möglich, alles viel zu langsam. Um sich einen Eindruck von OS X zu machen ist es ok, rein optisch wohl gemerkt. Von dem Look&Feel ist nicht viel übrig.


----------



## KooF (20. Januar 2005)

achso ja gut das wollt ich nur wissen. Ich danke allen für die Infos.
MfG KooF


----------



## CptMiller (22. Januar 2005)

erstmal hallo 

ehm es *soll* eine Lösung für dieses Problem geben.
Der Emulator CherryOS, der schon letztes Jahr erscheinen sollte, will mit 80 % der Hostleistung ein MacOS X emulieren können.

Ich betonte bereits soll, da
1. die Software noch nicht erschienen ist
2. eine Emulation von Prozessorachitekturen etwas hochkompliziertes ist und sehr viel Rechenaufwand betreibt, ob sie das mit den 80 % einhalten können, wird interessant.


----------



## Rebecca Lublin (25. April 2005)

Erst einmal hallo und guten Tag (bin hier neu).

Was mich interessiert ist, warum so viele Leute so hartnäckig versuchen, Mac OS auf PC zu installieren oder drauf spekulieren, dass es in der Emulation mit "80% Leistung" laufen würde (mit einer Vaporware) usw. Liebe Leute. Es wird vielleicht mi 8 (acht) Prozent Leistung laufen, da Mac OS X sehr hardwarenah programmiert ist.

Die Zeit, Energie und Hoffnung, die Ihr in solche Spekulationen und Erwartungen steckt, wäre wohl besser genutzt, wenn Ihr Euch für "the real thing" entscheiden würdet.

Wie schon früher erwähnt: ein Mac Mini kostet nicht einmal 500 Euro. Wem es noch zuviel ist: auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt gibt es viele-viele Macs. Selbst ein blauweißer G3 kann, genug RAM vorausgesetzt, das aktuelle System fahren. Mit "aktuell" meine ich Panther. Tiger ist noch nicht draußen, also wer behauptet, es zu haben, ist entweder Entwickler oder hat eine illegale Kopie. 

Ich habe Tiger in einer Developer-Preview auf einem G3 iBook, 600 MHz, laufen sehen, und war erstaunt, wie schnell das System auf diesem doch relativ alten Mac zugange ist. Also: nicht hadern, alten Mac für 100-200 Euro kaufen, darauf Tiger loslassen. Wird schon klappen. Viel Spaß.

grüße, Rebecca


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. April 2005)

Hi Rebecca, willkommen im Forum 



> Was mich interessiert ist, warum so viele Leute so hartnäckig versuchen, Mac OS auf PC zu installieren oder drauf spekulieren, dass es in der Emulation mit "80% Leistung" laufen würde (mit einer Vaporware) usw. Liebe Leute. Es wird vielleicht mi 8 (acht) Prozent Leistung laufen, da Mac OS X sehr hardwarenah programmiert ist.


Ich glaube, in 90% der Fälle sind das Kids/Teens, die gerne rumprobieren. Die restlichen 10% müssen vielleicht eine einzige Anwendung zum laufen bekommen, die es auf ihrem Betriebssystem nicht gibt. Da lohnt sich der Kauf eines anderen Systems nicht. (kenne das Problem umgekehrt - aber es gibt ja Virtual PC für den Mac, warum nicht auch umgekehrt?)

Die 80% Leistungsgeschichte ist eine schöne Verkäufer-Legende 



> Mit "aktuell" meine ich Panther. Tiger ist noch nicht draußen, also wer behauptet, es zu haben, ist entweder Entwickler oder hat eine illegale Kopie.


Korrekt 



> Ich habe Tiger in einer Developer-Preview auf einem G3 iBook, 600 MHz, laufen sehen, und war erstaunt, wie schnell das System auf diesem doch relativ alten Mac zugange ist. Also: nicht hadern, alten Mac für 100-200 Euro kaufen, darauf Tiger loslassen. Wird schon klappen.


Davon rate ich ab. Ja, es läuft relativ gut ... aber sobald etwas mehr Power benötigt wird geht auch das BS in die Knie. Ich empfehle ein aktuelles System


----------



## kurtparis (25. April 2005)

Ich weiss nicht wie es mit Tiger aussehen wird.
Ich persönlich arbeite auf einem G3 B/W 350Mhz und 512Mo Ram und Jaguar. Das ganze ohne Problem. Im vergleich dürfte meine Konfiguration mit einem Pentium 800MHz- 1Ghz und gleichem Arbeitspeicher locker mithalten.


----------



## Zaratustra (12. Mai 2005)

Mit einem Emulator für Mac OSX auf einem Windows-PC habe ich keine Ahnung.
Ich habe aber die umgekehrte Version.
Mit Virtual PC emuliere ich einen PC (Windows 98 SE) auf meinem iBook. Läuft eigentlich ganz gut. Vorher habe ich versucht Windows XP Prof. zu emulieren, da Win XP zumindest auf meinem jetzigen PC wesentlich stabiler läuft. Jedoch war mit Win XP ein Arbeiten unmöglich.


----------



## rah (13. Mai 2005)

Moin, moin…

Ich frage mich manchmal: Welche Programme, die man unbedingt benötigt gibt es nur für Mac? Mir fällt jetzt ja nicht mal ein wichtiges Programm ein das es nur für PC gibt. Ich meine, eine Alternative gibt es immer.

Gruß
rah

PS: Mein G3 läuft auch tadellos, aber ein bisschen träge ist das ganze schon, besonders bei der Aqua-Oberfläche, weil die Rage 128 noch kein QuarzExtreme unterstützt, oder bei neuen Programmen…aber bei mir naht der G5 2x2.7 schon (Problem: Lieferzeiten) ;-)


----------



## Das Laechln (17. Juni 2005)

servus leidensgenossen 

also erstens ist tiger mit seinen ca 200 neuerungen nicht das, was man wirklich unter neuerungen als endverbraucher versteht.
es handelt sich ueberwiegend um graphische aufwertung des sowieso sehr guten panthers.

(die 3L der werbung:Licht Lockt Leute)

apple versucht hier seine stets verwoehnten sowie finanziell besser betuchten user nicht nur eine vision, nein, eine Vorherrschaft gegenueber longhorn zu simulieren.
aber mal ehrlich, wer kauft sich fuer 2,8k euronen einen dual G5 um dieses ressi-MONSTER produktiv zu betreiben? 

jeder xp-depp, der etwas auf optik setzt, kann sich vergleichbare gadgets kostenlos ins xp(PRO) installieren.

zum zweiten ist es mit der momentan unter BILLY´s regie laufenden Software (windows) nicht so wirklich einfach einen passenden EMU fuer Tiger zu bekommen.
auch mit CherryOS ist es recht aufwendig die ISO oder original CD als installationsmedium   dem EMU unterzuschieben. (tiger is ja fast nur auf DVD erhaeltlich).

zum dritten. natuerlich ist es sehr interessant mal in andere systeme zu schauen.

Der Fortschritt rockt 

mfg Das Laecheln


----------



## zirag (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute,

Es gibt von Apple nun eine OS X - x86 Version. Die kann man auf ganz normalen PCs installieren, ob es Tiger ist weiss ich nicht, kenn mich nicht so mit Mac aus. 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Dezember 2005)

Das ist so nicht korrekt. Jedenfalls ist es nicht legal, solange dein x86 nicht von Apple ist 

http://www.zdnet.de/news/software/0,39023144,39138672,00.htm


----------



## zirag (6. Dezember 2005)

Okay, du hast gewonnen 

Aber *möglich* *wäre* es. Nur würden die meisten PC User da Probleme mit der Grafikkarte haben, da es (soweit ich weiss) keinen Treiber für nVidia oder ATI Karten gibt, sondern nur mit einem Intel-Chip laufen soll.


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Dezember 2005)

@zirag: Ich wollte gar nicht »gewinnen«. Nur allzu (voreilig) frohe Gesichter verhindern 
Ich kann die Diskussion OS X oder Windows gar nicht verstehen. Apple und Microsoft unterscheiden sich nur minimal.

Beide Systeme sind teuer, patentiert, lizensiert, tendieren richtung tcpa und sind nicht sicherer als mein Linux.

Es glänzen die Bonbon-Oberflächen ... 

Würden sich genügend Leute für Linux interessieren, gäbe es wesentlich größere Auswahl in einigen Bereichen (Desktops, Widgets, etc.)


----------



## ZaMpTi (4. Juli 2006)

rah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin, moin…
> 
> Ich frage mich manchmal: Welche Programme, die man unbedingt benötigt gibt es nur für Mac? Mir fällt jetzt ja nicht mal ein wichtiges Programm ein das es nur für PC gibt. Ich meine, eine Alternative gibt es immer.




Final Cut Pro Studio.



			
				Das Laechln hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer kauft sich fuer 2,8k euronen einen dual G5 um dieses ressi-MONSTER produktiv zu betreiben?
> 
> jeder xp-depp, der etwas auf optik setzt, kann sich vergleichbare gadgets kostenlos ins xp(PRO) installieren.



Ich bin sicher du meinst nen Quad G5
Dual G5 Neu gibts ab 1500 Euro.

Ich weiß zwar das windows auch seine vorteile hat aber bla
Mac ist und Bleibt ein besseres system.

Stürzt dir Bei windows der Explorer ab musst du meist alles andere Vergessen.
Friert bei osx ein prog an Gehen nicht alle andern sachen Flöten.

und du Bezahlst bei Apple ja software mit Hardware zusammen.

Ich will garnicht wissen wieviele von euch sich Legal XP Pro Gekauft haben.



			
				Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Apple und Microsoft unterscheiden sich nur minimal.



Witz des Jahrtausends. 

Apple Verkauft absolute Quallität 
Microsoft is sich zuschade Bugfixes zu bringen für gewisse lücken...

Apple Verkauft Hardware die Optimal auf Anwendung angepasst ist kein Gefummel mehr.
Sicher zahlt man für nen apple mehr hat aber auch wesentlich bessere quallität.

und für 69 euro 3 jahre garantie mit austausch.



@topic man kann osx mittlerweile auch auf pc laufen lassen. ohne probleme.


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Juli 2006)

ZaMpTi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar das windows auch seine vorteile hat aber bla
> Mac ist und Bleibt ein besseres system.


Das ist schlicht und einfach: eine persönliche Meinung. Gut für Dich, schlecht für eine objektive Betrachtungsweise. ;-) 



> Stürzt dir Bei windows der Explorer ab musst du meist alles andere Vergessen.
> Friert bei osx ein prog an Gehen nicht alle andern sachen Flöten.


Dann kann ich nur sagen: Du mußt echt wenig am Mac arbeiten. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten das ganze OS X zu freezen, und besonders einfach geht es den Finder abzuschießen, der verhält sich nämlich manchmal seltsam mit Netzwerkzugriffen.
Bei Windows können wirklich mehr Programme das System zum Teufel jagen, aber der Mac ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt, es ist dort nicht unmöglich. Wenn ich auf meine Erfahrung mit den System, mit denen ich arbeite berücksichtige, muß ich zugeben das mein Linux am stabilsten läuft (ob auf Mac Hardware oder PC).



> und du Bezahlst bei Apple ja software mit Hardware zusammen.
> Ich will garnicht wissen wieviele von euch sich Legal XP Pro Gekauft haben.


Das ist quatsch. Dein Kaufpreis variiert je nach a) Hardwareausstattung und b) Softwareausstattung. Die Apple-Software die dabei ist, wird ebenso wie bei PC-Komplettsystemen dazugetan und ist oft auch eine OEM-Version.
Du darfst gerne hier vorbeischauen und eine WindowsLizenz anschauen, ebenso wie meine OS X Lizenz und eine ausgedruckte GNU Lizenz  



> Witz des Jahrtausends.
> Apple Verkauft absolute Quallität
> Microsoft is sich zuschade Bugfixes zu bringen für gewisse lücken...
> Apple Verkauft Hardware die Optimal auf Anwendung angepasst ist kein Gefummel mehr.
> ...



Weil es gegen Deine Pseudo-Elitäre Einstellung zu Apple ist? Apple macht Qualität, im Gegensatz zu Microsoft gibt es aber einen Unterschied. Apple braucht sein Betriebsystem nur auf einen bestimmten Satz Hardware einzustellen. Microsoft bleibt der PC-Markt und der ist im Harwarebereich ein (ironie an) *klein wenig größer* (ironie aus). Der Mac wurde bereits aus dem Sicherheits-Olymp gestoßen...
Wenn man das alles außen vor läßt, kann man Windows XP/Vista und OS X recht gut vergleichen. Objektiv, mit nachweisbaren Vergleichen und nicht mit einer Meinung.

Ich würde mal empfehlen einen Blick auf Linux mit XGL zu werfen. Das läßt selbst die visuellen Schmankerln im OS X wie eine abgespeckte Version ausschauen ;-) 

[EDIT]
Es ist NICHT ohne weiteres möglich ein OS X auf einem Windows System laufen zu lassen. Ich erinnere daran, OS X unterstützt im Vergleich zu Windows wesentlich weniger unterschiedliche Hardware. Oft gibt es für bestimmte Hardware keine Treiber unter OS X!


----------



## ZaMpTi (4. Juli 2006)

sorry -.-

es ist meine Voreingenommenheit na klar.

Ich bin Zwar immernoch der Meinung das es Schwerer ist einen Mac ins Schwitzen zu bringen wie einen PC aber ich will da ja nu nix sagen  

Jedem das Seine.

ich als 17 Jahre PC mensch und nun Mac seit 2 Jahren Bin halt in den Magischen Bann geraten... Liegt wohl dran das ich designer bin und für design sterbe :suspekt: 

ach ja und es ist moglich ohne probleme mac os x auf pc laufen zu lassen.
Klar muss man gewisse gegebenheiten haben, Aber die gibts ja auch beim pc(wenn auch nicht so extrem).

Zumindest seit den intel macs ist es nicht mehr "So" schwer
ein Kumpel hat das gemacht und man muss sich nur an vergleichbare hardware halten. Leider wurde der Pc von ebay wieder rausgenommen. Da man ihn nicht mit dem namen Apple / mac os x  vertreiben darf. Es gibt auch viele anleitungen bei google dazu.

Nochmal Sorry.
ich Liebe meinen Apfel :-(


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Juli 2006)

ZaMpTi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sorry -.-
> es ist meine Voreingenommenheit na klar.


Das hört sich sehr ironisch an 



> Nochmal Sorry.
> ich Liebe meinen Apfel :-(


Hey, ich möchte den Mac nicht mies machen.
Ich finde es nur schlimm das Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden (höhö, Wortspiel!)!

Ich mag es auch am Mac zu arbeiten. Gerade wegen der Einfachheit, die wahre Stärke des Betriebsystems (OS X), Du hattest es schon erwähnt.

Aber Windows XP ist halt nicht so einfach, man kann als unbedarfter Benutzer viel mehr Mist daran machen als auf einem Mac mit OS X drauf. Ich habe etliche Jahre mit einem OS 9 gearbeitet und die waren - um ganz ehrlich zu sein - eher eine Qual (nach anfänglicher Euphorie und mit wachsender Erfahrung).

Apple ist Lifestyle, keine Frage.
Aber es ist genauso sinnlos zwischen Macs mit OS X und Windows zu vergleichen, wie Windows und Linux zu vergleichen - denn die "Kundschaft" ist ganz einfach eine andere.

Ich wiederhole, Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, ich halte Objektivität für die einzige Möglichkeit zu vergleichen und Schlüsse daraus ziehen zu können.


----------

